# How do I FTP to Tivo?



## microtogo (Mar 1, 2005)

I am a Brand New Tivo User and wanting to FTP to the Tivo. I am using FileZilla and putting in the IP address of the tivo with port 21 and anonymous but I am failing to get a connection. Do I need to first take the drive out of the tivo and install something first before being able to FTP?


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

A little more infomation is needed from you. What type of TiVo do you have? Is the TiVo hacked?


----------



## Robertjm (Jan 6, 2006)

Someone correct me here if I'm wrong, but I believe you need to install an ftp client on the machine. At the very least you can't log in with anon. Use "tivo" as the user name and your media key as your password.

As the other user pointed out, maybe a little more info would iron that down. What version Tivo? What software version is installed? What type of network connection? etc.

Robert



microtogo said:


> I am a Brand New Tivo User and wanting to FTP to the Tivo. I am using FileZilla and putting in the IP address of the tivo with port 21 and anonymous but I am failing to get a connection. Do I need to first take the drive out of the tivo and install something first before being able to FTP?


----------



## microtogo (Mar 1, 2005)

It is a Tivo Series 2 and has not been modified


----------



## Brock from WI (Mar 30, 2005)

On a plain tivo machine I don't think you can ftp in, but you can use a browser and it shows up in some basic html. Just use the ip address and the login is "tivo" and the password is your media access key. Of course you can only grab from teh tivo that way, but it's a lot easier then running the tivo server thingy.


----------



## Robertjm (Jan 6, 2006)

Unfortunately, its not necessarily much faster. I downloaded a 1 hour Medium program in about 55 minutes (cat5 to router cat5 to computer) It was about the same when using Tivo To Go. An additionaly problem is that the title and other data that's carried by Tivo To Go is NOT CARRIED forth by the https transfer. This means two shows with will have the same name when using https, which of course they can't.

Robert



Brock from WI said:


> On a plain tivo machine I don't think you can ftp in, but you can use a browser and it shows up in some basic html. Just use the ip address and the login is "tivo" and the password is your media access key. Of course you can only grab from teh tivo that way, but it's a lot easier then running the tivo server thingy.


----------

